# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Hëna

## Shpirta

O hene 
O hene e neteve te mia
me dashurine time
u rrite dhe ti
me ty erdhi lumturaia
me ty iku perseri
Se keshtu paska qene
e shkruar per mua
te tuat fytyra 
te dyja i njoha
Po ajo valle
ajo pse s'mi tregoi
ajo me dy fytyra 
HENA....

----------


## Shpirta

?????????
Sa here ju shoh 
veten pyes
Pse bota valle 
esht' kaq e trisht'
Pse ju ka quajtur
Shelgje lotues?

----------


## Shpirta

Jete do te thote krijim
Krijim do te thote fantazi
Fantazi do te thote shpirt
Shpirti eshte Perjetesi

..................................................  ...........................

Ne naten e erret dy trupa kaperthehen
ferkohen, terhiqen, 
leshohen,  defrehen, 
O jete! O vdekje! 
ne dyluftim te perjetshem 
O ndenje vdekjeprurese
me ben Te Pavdekshem

----------


## shigjeta

Shpirta urime per poezite dhe mire se erdhe ne forum!

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Pershendetje,

Me pelqyen shume 7 vargjet e fundit....

Suksese.

----------


## Dreri

Po vija tek ty
Nje hene
e qeshur ma bente me sy
Kur u ktheva 
hena kish ikur
Ne cep te qiellit
Kish lene
Nje njolle te verdhe xhelozie
Nuk e di
mesazh per mua 
ose per ty

Pershendetje "shpirta"
     Urime per poezite

----------


## guntheric

Vandalit nuk i pelqyen vargjet:"... se keshtu paska qene shkruar per mua.."

----------


## Shpirta

Faleminderit per urimet!!!

   Vetmi...
Ne dhomen e erret
   mure te lagura
      Ftohte,shume ftohte
Ne vazo te thyera
   Lule te thara
      Kohe,shume kohe
Ne dhomen e erret
   Heshtje e frikshme
      Lote, shume lote
Te paster ,te medhenj,te ftohte...
   Pikojne,
      dhe lagin pluhurin
qe koha me mosperfillje 
   mbi mua 
       e ka hedhur...


      Me ty.
Ca puthje te nxehta
    Nate
       Erresire
Mbi buze te ndezura nga etja
    Krahe kolltuqesh
        Te drejte
             Te ngirre
Strehe te dashurive te fshehtaa...

----------


## Shpirta

SYTE

T'i dua syte
te paster 
te medhenj
te pafaj
Syte
nen qerpike
te bute 
te mendafshte
I dua kur flene
fshehur nen qepalle
Te paster
te medhenj 
te pafaj....


QE NE KRIJIM...

I kuq ,i zjarrte, i permalluar
perkulesh  ngadale, sikur ke frike
kalterisine pa fund per  te pushtuar
vetem disa caste, pastaj le te  ike

I dashuruar si nje i marre
verdalle i bie  botes cdo dite
vec ATE per t'a pare
pa le te thone c'te duan perendite

Ecen e ecen  pa mbarim
vetem ato pak caste per t'i jetuar
dhe zhytet i qete  ne perendim
Puthjen e fundit per te shijuar.


METEORI

Eci
dhe shikoj yjet
gjithesi e pafundme
Hapesire
Sa e vogel
vetja me duket
ne kte nate te qete,
te  Ngrire.
Si nje site 
e pafund, me duket qielli
i madh, i heshtur,
Misterplot
Ku miliarda  sy
si shume rreze  dielli
pikojne argjend
Jo s'duan lote.
Ndjej doren e ngrohte
tek me pushton rreth belit
dhe aq t'emblin shtrengim
Nje METEOR 
i kerkova qiellit
per Shpirtin tend
dhe ..pak harrim....

MBESHTETJE

Nje lot i nxehte
nga buza ime 
mbi buzen tende
ra, u tret.
Me dhimbje 
dhimbjen e gelltite,
i hidhur qe, 
si dhimbja vete.

----------


## Shpirta

KAM KOHE E DASHUR..

Kam kohe te te pres
kur vjen nga udhetimi i
nates
me zanat dhe bishat
te thuash fjalet e 
ndarjes

Kam kohe te te pres
sic te pret ty i arti
mengjes
te shthuresh qerpiket e thurur
qepallat e shpirtit
te zhvesh

Kam kohe te te pres
me pasqyren te besh numra
magjie
te turbullosh ujrat e liqenit
te universit burim 
qetesie

Kam kohe te te pres
si pret toka ledhatimin e hapit
nen kemb'
dhe aromat turbulluese te pranveres
te vetmin,plotesuesin, parfumin
tend

Kam kohe te te pres
si vjeshta,gjethet,ngadale hijshem
zhvesh
mes nazesh nuret t'i tregosh
si dimiri me te bardha
te t'vesh

Kam kohe te te pres
derisa nata te te rrembeje
dashnore
te mbetem vetem prane ketij trupi
te zhdukesh ne mjegullen 
imagjinare

Kam kohe te te pres
te t'pres e dashur deri ne 
harrim
te t'ledhatoj floket,ere te t'marr
e te vdes dhe une ,me naten shtrenguar
ne gjoksin tim.


KUR PRET

Kur pret
dhe casti ngrin
Qerpiku si nje gozhde
fikson horizontin
dhe si tablo te rilindjes
e le varur 
ne murin e perjetesise

Kur pret
as zemra nuk rreh
Midis dy goditjesh 
qendron jeta e ngurtesuar
ne pritje e vazhdueshme 
te ardhjes se saj:
Goditje shpetimtare

HARRIM

Te prita...sa dielli
harroi te perendoje
Pas valesh me mbetei veshtrimi
Dhe loti mbi yje pikoi....

PRITJE

Nate 
Qetsi
Diku larg 
nje muzike
Ca tinguj te lehte
enderrimtare
Qe vec une i degjoj
Hena 
E pergjumur
Ne pasqyren shekullore
shihet
dhe kreh floket e argjendte
............................................
...UNE....
Une numeroj valet 
NJE ......
TRE.....
PESE.....
Dhe pres 
si bregu valen...
PRES.....

----------


## illiriani

bukur hena, urime

premton

----------


## Kashmir

bukur ilirian edhe ti premton

----------


## Brari

Shume te bukura e befasuese keto Poezi te "Shpirta-s".

Ndoshta Rumania me natyren interesante dhe Poetet e saje klasike  ka influencuar  ashtu si  te Lasgushi  edhe  te  Shpirta  qe  te thurr vargje kaq  romantike.

Urime urime..


...

----------


## Bel ami

i ben balta thua Brar?
Mund te jete uji

----------


## deti_bajri

E gjitha ngjane me jugen e ngrohte qe fryne ne fundmarsi, duke tretur boren e ngrire...ngjajne gati si nje dyzim mes dhimbjes, mallit, dashurise...
Dhe shume shpirte, nga ai me i bukuri, njerzori dhe femerori...

----------


## Shpirta

Faleminderit per vleresimet!
Nuk e di nese premtoj...... prandaj dhe vendosa t'i zbuloj ketu ato qe kam shkruar.
Mirepres cdo lloj komenti dhe cdo lloj keshille te dhene me sinqeritet.

DASHURI

Te dua ty
Sic dua ajrin
Te dua ty
Sic dua jeten
T'i dua rrahjet e zemres 
Neteve kur rri prane meje 
Dhe frymen e ngrohte
Qe me feshferin ne vesh
T'a dua doren
Qe ngadale ,butesisht
Rreshket mbi trupin tim
T'a ndiej lekuren
Ne cdo qelize timen
Lekuren e ngrohte...
Aromen tende...
Oh! Te dua! Te dua!
Te dua pambarim
Sic dua ajrin
Sic dua jeten.

GUASKAT

Disa guaska 
mbi tavoline te hapura
me sjellin kaq prane 
tendin kujtim
Me mall shikoj
hapesirat e kaltra
dhe zemra vajton 
se s'do harrim..

IU LUTA ERES

Eres lozonjare iu luta
DY fjale te t' peshperiste ne vesh
Ne erresiren e nates te putha
Jo, thash, ti s'mund te me lesh

Ne erresiren e nates te putha
Dhe at'her ne vallzim te ftova
Mes  valeve te nje tangoje
Aq shume ,marrezisht te dashurova

Erse lozonjare iu luta
Dy fjale te t'peshperiste ne vesh
Por Era pas Nates u marrua
Jo, i thashe, ti faj s'mund te kesh ..

VETEM ATEHERE

Kur mbi kete bote
hija ime lozonjare
s'do luaje me
Kur mbi kte bote
kemba ime e shkrete
s'do shkele me
Kur mbi kte bote
zemra ime e mjere
s'do vuaje me
Pra kur mbi kte bote
prej meje s'do mbeten vec
KUJTIMI,
NJE EMER,
NJE GRUSHT HI,
At'her te jesh i sigurt
se me kurre
s'do kthehem tek ti.

MBI DIAMANT

Nje cope qiell
Nje copez re
Nje grimce 
nga krahu 
i nje pulebardhe

Ca pikla uji
nje grimce dhe'
Mbi diamantin 
e nje unaze...

MALL

Do me marre malli
E di??
Pulebardhat mbi det
Te vetmuara do sillen..
Dhe flladi,   i deshperuar 
Do rrahi mbi det...

----------


## Shpirta

NDARJE

Ti shpirtin keq ma copetove
Ketu te vetme me le
Pse valle kaq shpejt harrove
Betimin qe dikure me dhe.

Dhe copat e shpirtit i mblodha
Te gjitha, nje e nga nje
Te ngrira kristale te ftohte
T'i ngjitja nuk mundesha me

Nje copez te shpirtit e cvura
Mbi krahet e nje pulebardhe
Nje tjeter ne det e hodha
Aty te mbytej,mes valeve

Copezen e shpirtit nje engjell
Ne Eden e mbylli perjete
Perjete me enderren e embel
Me dashurine tende perjete

Dhe deti i madh e i kalter
Ne gjirin e tij e pranoi
T'a ruante ia dha nje guaske
E cila ne perl' e shnderroi

Ti shpirtin keq ma copetove
Ketu te vetme me le
Me enderren e embel ne Eden
Kujtimin, e zhytur ne det....


YJET

Yjet, kta diej vetmitar
Tempuj dashurish njerezore
Sikurse ne tempuj
Flijne mbi altar
Per yjet flijohet
Drite shekullore

FLIRT

Pak tym i bardhe
nga buza 
mbi buze
Shume sy
Dy duar
Nje puthje.....

----------


## Brari

""
Dhe deti i madh e i kalter
Ne gjirin e tij e pranoi
T'a ruante ia dha nje guaske
E cila ne perl' e shnderroi

....

Bukur..


Shpirta...


Me shume kenaqsi i lexova poezite e juaja..

Vazhdo keshtu..

Urime.. !

----------


## Shpirta

PUTHJA

Lajmetare e shpejte
E embel,pasionale
Mesazh i mistershem
I lehte si fllad
Si macke e bute
E trembur lozonjare
Mbretereshe dashurie
Zhveshur nga cdo mekat...


PREMTIM

Nje kutize e bardhe
Nje det i kalter brenda
Prej deres se hapur shikohet
Ke frike te hysh?
Nuk mbytesh!
Deti im te do
Mbi vale te te mbaje
Te perkudesh
Te flesh
Si ne krahet e mi
Te prehesh
...TE DUA...

HUMBJE

Permes kristalesh
Dy sy me veshtruan
Dhe desha t'i prek
Desha t'i puth
Sa zgjata doren
Kristalet u thyen
Dhe veshtrimi i ngrohte
Papritur, u zhduk..

ZHGENJIM

Ti hodhe pas kraheve
Ndjenjat e mia
Dhe ike..
Ndoshta i trazuar,
Nuk e di.
Kte ndjenje te coptuar
Valle pse e shpike?
I dashur!
S'do mundem kurre
te te dua
keshtu sic me deshe ti.

NJE JETE

Pse linda?
Nje yll
Te mos mbetej ne vetmi.

Pse jetova?
Per ty te 
Te provoja shume dashuri

Pse vdiqa?
S'jetohet 
Pa ty
Ne perjetesi.

DASHURI

Mbi detin e argjendte
Nje lot pikoi
Por deti nuk qau
Deti, s'renkoi
Dhe loti i kalter
Nen argjend u zhduk
U kthye ne vale
Dhe bregun perkund.

----------


## Shpirta

NOSTALGJI

Ja hena e embel mbi det pikoi
Nates se heshtur t'i thotte ca fjale
Se malli e dogji, e perveloi
Per djalin dhe vajzen,peshperima e vale

Ca gjurme mbi rere,guaska ne xhep
Hije perqafishem qe lekunden ngadale
Dhe hena trishtuar pikon mbi det
Dhe nata e heshtur degjon ca fjale

Dy buze qe puthin plot afsh e trishtim
Dashuri te perjetshme premtojne me zjarr
Por hena, do fshihet pas pak nen agim
Dhe nata deshmitare, rrugen do marre


VETMIA

Ti femer e merzitshme 
qaramane e bezdisur
me syte mosbesues 
e floke te shpupurisur
me ballin plot rrudha
dy buze pa ngjyre
me trupin e vdekur
pa shprehje ne fytyre
Ti nuk jeton
ti vetem merr fryme
shtyn ditet e netet 
sepse duhen shtyre
Ti misheirim i hicit
nen mantelin tend gri
afrohesh si hije
dhe hesht ne vetmi
Hap krahet pushton 
si mjegulla mbi det
nxjerr dhembet kafshon
por vecse vetem mbet
Ti s'di te flasesh
ti s' buzeqesh
ti s'di te lozesh
ti s' mund te flesh.
Pse ekziston?
Kush te krijoi?
.......................
Te la mes nesh 
dhe iku ..dhe  shkoi....

-----------------------------
Te pres,te pres
te pres papushim
te pres me mall
te pres me pergjerim...
-----------------------------
PEISAZH

Ti je dielli
qe cdo dite
embel shtirhesh ne lendine

Une jam lulja
qe buze mali
ne heshtje pres ngorhtesine

----------

